# Master craftsmanship



## Rick Clifton (Aug 4, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKikHxKeodA


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 4, 2013)

Wonderful! The woodwork alone prove David Roentgen to be a master craftsman, but the mechanical additions are pure genius. Woe the death of such imagination...


----------



## Hirum 324 (Sep 15, 2013)

Rick Clifton said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKikHxKeodA



Absolutely AMAZING Craftsmanship! Could you imagine serving an Apprenticeship under his tutelage? 
Thank you for sharing this with us. :thumbup1:


----------

